# The new BMW Motorrad Navigator V. The state-of-the-art, safe and reliable guide.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*Munich. *BMW Motorrad presents the new Navigator V featuring a large and bright 5" TFT Display as well as functions precisely tailored to the rider's needs. The premium-class, Bluetooth capable GPS navigation system is not only a reliable guide on and off the roads of Europe, but also when not in use on the motorcycle. With an automobile mounting kit the powerful GPS unit can also be used as a navigator in the car. The navigation system can be used as a hands-free speaker phone for Bluetooth mobiles thanks to the loudspeaker and microphone integrated into the holder.

The navigation unit is available either with preinstalled map data of Europe, North America or without preinstalled maps. If a customer decides on the version with preinstalled maps, he receives lifelong access to map updates (Lifetime Map Updates - LMU). In order to plan routes, the user can download the Base Camp tour planning software free of charge at www.garmin.com or install it directly from the installation file on the navigation device itself. Memory capacity of the Navigator V can be expanded to up to 64 GB using an additional SD card slot.

The new trip technology featured by the Navigator 5 defines the state of the art with regard to route planning and routing. It allows the user to create longer and more detailed tours with up to 3,750 shaping points per trip. The navigation instructions - e.g. via Bluetooth using the BMW Motorrad communication system -are partially spoken using Real Directions. For this the route is described using clearly visible points of orientation. Instead of saying "turn left in 100 metres" the system instructs: "turn left at the yellow church". For safe offroad navigation, the Navigator V displays a large compass.

Map zooming is finely graduated and offers many comfort features such as a lane assistant and 3D building display in many cities. One of the many other options the Navigator V offers to the rider is PhotoNavigation: Geo-coded pictures stored in the device can be clicked on to start navigating towards that location. The unit features a fully-fledged travel computer, a home function for fast routing to the home address and beeline offroad waypoint navigation.

The Garmin Smartphone Link is optionally available and provides a lot of useful information during the tour. The free Smartphone Link app is available from the Google Play store and the iOS app store. After pairing the smartphone with the Navigator V, freely available contents can be called up such as basic weather as well as live services (subject to a charge) such as real-time traffic congestion information and detailed weather reports. The Navigator V is compatible with the free Garmin BaseCamp route planning software. This can be used to easily create routes, waypoints and tracks and transfer them to the navigation device.

Thanks to the 4-button mount cradle, the waterproof and petrol-resistant housing of the Navigator V can be fixed safely to the motorcycle and easily operated, even using gloves while riding. On the R 1200 GS and K 1600 GT / GTL models many functions can also be controlled directly using the multi-controller on the left of the handlebars.

The BMW Motorrad Navigator V is powered by an integrated and exchangeable lithium ion battery which supplies up to four hours of power. While riding, the battery is charged via the motorcycles on-board power system. It can also be charged via mini USB at the computer or using an optional charging unit.

The BMW Motorrad Navigator V is supplied with a micro USB cable, a practical carrier bag, screw driver and lifelong map updates (only applies to the Europe and North America version).

Unit dimensions: 136 x 83.4 x 24 mm
Display: 5" TFT, 800 x 480 pixels, 65,000 colours
Weight: 288 g


----------

